# Protection from Physical damage



## Robert Ellenberg (Sep 29, 2010)

E3702.3.2 requires protection and spells out several ways to do it.  Would NM cable run inside a cabinet have to be in conduit or is it a call of the local AHJ?  If it is at the back of the cabinet and secured it is pretty much out of the way.  But one could argue that slamming big pots and pans inside a cabinet could damage the wire.

Is there a clear cut answer to this question or is it a local call?  If it's the local AHJ's call,  I’ll simply plan on conduit.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 29, 2010)

Robert Ellenberg said:
			
		

> Is there a clear cut answer to this question or is it a local call?  If it's the local AHJ's call,  I’ll simply plan on conduit.


There is no NEC definition of 'physical damage'. I have inspectors here that say if you can see it it is subject to damage. I have more that tend to be more reasonable.


----------



## raider1 (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree with Chris.

There is no NEC definition of what "subject to physical damage" is it is up to the AHJ to determine.

If NM cable is run exposed in a cabinet behind sliding drawers I am inclined to say it is subject to physical damage.

Chris


----------



## TimNY (Sep 29, 2010)

I would say it's a judgment call.  Would you allow MC in the same location you would not allow NM?  They're both 'cable'.

I'm definitely no electric expert, but I believe it is intentionally vague to allow some discretion on the part of the inspector.

If this was an upper cabinet where things could be banged in to it, I wouldn't allow it.  If it's behind drawers in a lower I would probably allow it, as there is usually an inch or two gap between the back of the drawer and the carcass when the drawer is closed.

When in doubt, protect it.  It wouldn't be the end of the world if they had to cover it.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks all.  You basically confirmed what I thought.


----------

